
The New Guilded Age - jeo1234
http://www.newyorker.com/business/currency/the-new-guilded-age?intcid=mod-latest
======
bigethan
I was recently in Tunisia, and got to see into a co-working summit
([http://www.coworkingsummit.org/](http://www.coworkingsummit.org/)), which
feels like a very related trend. I was surprised at how each of the co-working
space managers really focused on building communities and encouraging inter
customer/team communication (shared meals, workout spaces, etc).

They are very much like little incubators, and there is a great efficiency
there. Tech doesn't quite have Guilds, per se, but I think that we're closer
than we think we are.

------
eli_gottlieb
Why do people always think the past will solve today's problems?

~~~
hwstar
Didn't Mark Twain say: History never repeats itself, but sometimes it rhymes?

